# 40cc Shoot Out



## Mastermind (Apr 2, 2013)

The players.....

Redmax GZ4000
Dolmar 420
Stihl MS241C

As delivered videos are uploading. We used these saws to limb and buck all the small stuff in a huge old oak yesterday.....several tanks were put through each saw.

We also ran a MS211 alongside these saws.......at this time my gut feelings and Jon's are the same. Our favorite saw in this lineup might surprise you.

Port work will be done on all four after the Central VA GTG......


----------



## Mastermind (Apr 2, 2013)

The Dolmar......


----------



## Mastermind (Apr 2, 2013)

The Redmax......


----------



## cowroy (Apr 2, 2013)

opcorn:


----------



## Mastermind (Apr 2, 2013)

The Stihl video is uploading still..........it likes about 45 minutes.


----------



## andydodgegeek (Apr 2, 2013)

Hmmm


----------



## Hedgerow (Apr 2, 2013)

All stock??
Redmax probably...:msp_mellow:


----------



## Mastermind (Apr 2, 2013)

Hedgerow said:


> All stock??



The Redmax and Dolmar are new......the Stihl is barely used. All are bone stock.


----------



## blsnelling (Apr 2, 2013)

My experience with the small Redmax saws, is that they're SUPER choked up from the factory, but mod fantastically. The Ryobi, G400, was the strongest 40cc saw I've done.


----------



## lly_duramax (Apr 2, 2013)

I'll be pulling for the Dolmar.


----------



## RandyMac (Apr 2, 2013)

They sound like little girls who saw a spider.


----------



## deye223 (Apr 2, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> The players.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



doly


----------



## Hedgerow (Apr 2, 2013)

RandyMac said:


> They sound like little girls who saw a spider.



I was thinking Mud Daubers... But I like to have a little saw around... 
"pocket saw"
:msp_sneaky:


----------



## blsnelling (Apr 2, 2013)

The 420 is an extremely well built pro grade saw with nearly 200 PSI from the factory. They're just a little heavy for their size.


----------



## the westspartan (Apr 2, 2013)

Dang it!!! This is going to take my couple of minutes goofing off at work and turn it into an hour of periodically checking to see if the rest of the videos have loaded!


----------



## Mastermind (Apr 2, 2013)

blsnelling said:


> My experience with the small Redmax saws, is that they're SUPER choked up from the factory, but mod fantastically. The Ryobi, G400, was the strongest 40cc saw I've done.



Too much vibs for my taste. I wouldn't care if it cut like a 90cc saw. I do not like em. 



RandyMac said:


> They sound like little girls who saw a spider.







blsnelling said:


> The 420 is an extremely well built pro grade saw with nearly 200 PSI from the factory. They're just a little heavy for their size.



Correct........the best runner in the bunch. But no lighter than a 50cc saw.


----------



## blsnelling (Apr 2, 2013)

Which leads to why I'm anxious to check out the 543XP.


----------



## Mastermind (Apr 2, 2013)




----------



## Guido Salvage (Apr 2, 2013)

So do they all outcut Thomas's "box 'o parts"?


----------



## fastLeo151 (Apr 2, 2013)

Randy have you fingered a 421 yet? I just got one and I'm very impressed.


----------



## Philbert (Apr 2, 2013)

Thanks for the videos.

Did you consider any ECHO's in your line up? I really like the way my CS 400 balances in my hands, and pretty happy how it performs (only 2 tanks). Not sure how it compares with your line up in use, or after mods.

Curious about the MS241, but it looks like it is almost the same weight as the MS261, with only 80% of the power.

(_BTW - your videos climbing around all those branches are a great ad for chaps and chain brakes - Be Careful Out There!_)

Philbert


----------



## blsnelling (Apr 2, 2013)

How's the 241 compare to the 420? The 241 sounds snappier and higher revving.


----------



## Mastermind (Apr 2, 2013)

fastLeo151 said:


> Randy have you fingered a 421 yet? I just got one and I'm very impressed.



No but I would like to.



Philbert said:


> Thanks for the videos.
> 
> Did you consider any ECHO's in your line up? I really like the way my CS 400 balances in my hands, and pretty happy how it performs (only 2 tanks). Not sure how it compares with your line up in use, or after mods.
> 
> ...



Here I'm at the mercy of those that sent saws........I would love to see an Echo in this lineup.

I ain't wearing chaps.....sorry. 



blsnelling said:


> How's the 241 compare to the 420? The 241 sounds snappier and higher revving.



They are about even in use. I've not timed anything.

I'll be doing more as time allows. Weights, timed cuts, etc.


----------



## zogger (Apr 2, 2013)

Ya, an echo and a poulan s25 whatever....


----------



## Andyshine77 (Apr 2, 2013)

Myself and Mike ran his 420 and my brand new 421. We didn't make any timed cuts, we were just playing around. Nevertheless we both felt the 421 was in fact a little stronger.

The 421 is a little heavy, but I feel it can be used in place of a 50cc saw for the most part.


----------



## Hinerman (Apr 2, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> The players.....
> 
> Redmax GZ4000
> Dolmar 420
> ...



Thanks for the vids. So which one was your favorite?


----------



## Trx250r180 (Apr 2, 2013)

will a 28 inch bar fit that 241 ,seems like would save on the bending over some :msp_wink:


----------



## Mastermind (Apr 2, 2013)

Hinerman said:


> Thanks for the vids. So which one was your favorite?



The Dolmar.


----------



## Trx250r180 (Apr 2, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> The Dolmar.



that little dolly sounds pretty happy


----------



## 7sleeper (Apr 2, 2013)

Great comparison so far! Nice tree you found there for a little "warm up program". Do be carful about your legs! 
The problem with the 543XP is is that it is not a AT saw. That sure is a shame because that would be the only contender against the Stihl 241 MT. 

A few questions: 

1. Is the 420 the catalytic muffler model?

2. If it is the catalytic model could you remove the cat? It is really easy, just take off the muffler and pull both halves of the muffler apart and remove the cat insert. 

3. So is that correct that it is still the old 420 model? 

4. Could you put all saws on the scale? with and without fuel. with and with out cat. (this is very important for that norweign number cruncher....  )

looking forward to this thread! Hope it evolves as great as it began! But maybe we can still say something like pie in this thread.... 

Thanks! :msp_thumbsup:

7


----------



## andydodgegeek (Apr 2, 2013)

Tree monkey just finished monkeying with Sarah's 420, haven't got it back yet. Really look forward to using it. We will have it with this weekend down at hedgerows GTG. Will try to get a video of it and post it here.


----------



## thomas1 (Apr 2, 2013)

Which one was easier to start?


----------



## Hedgerow (Apr 2, 2013)

andydodgegeek said:


> Tree monkey just finished monkeying with Sarah's 420, haven't got it back yet. Really look forward to using it. We will have it with this weekend down at hedgerows GTG. Will try to get a video of it and post it here.



She can run it against Levi's "Levizedified" 023...
:after_boom:

It's awful....


----------



## Hedgerow (Apr 2, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> The Dolmar.



Seriously??? Is that all ya got???
I thought you said the conclusion would surprise me...

I feel cheated!!!
Maybe pie will make it better...
:msp_sad:


----------



## LegDeLimber (Apr 2, 2013)

The Dolmar has got a nice crisp note to the idle.
In the Redmax vid it sounds like the mic is blocked part of the time
but just seems like you can hear more intake noise from it, (Sounds like a stuffed up headcold)
so wondering what a MM alone, would do for it.
The Stihl seemed to also have a good pop in the idle note and interestingly 
seemed like intake and exhaust noise was closer to even.

Bear in mind the cameras mic greatly influences the apparent noise balances
and any clothing or hand position or hard surfaces (table top, boxes, walls etc..) 
around the camera will affect it too.


----------



## excess650 (Apr 2, 2013)

Are these saws running 3/8 lowpro or .325? 

Powerhead weights around 10.5#?:taped:

From the looks of it the Dolmar and Stihl appeared pretty similar with the Redmax a distant 3rd. I'm thinking my MM Makita DCS401 would eat their lunch, but it has been MMed(happiest 13.5-13.8K), BUT it weighs considerably less. I JUST pulled a NIB specimen and weighed it. On my scale, dry, it weighs 8#14oz, powerhead only.

If I had to run a 10.5# powerhead saw, I would be running a MMed 026. If you have the weight of the 50cc saw, you might as well have the displacement and power.


----------



## homelitejim (Apr 2, 2013)

I would love to see how a Homelite super ez stackes up against these saws, I have yet to run a 40cc saw as strong as a sez.


----------



## Mastermind (Apr 2, 2013)

homelitejim said:


> I would love to see how a Homelite super ez stackes up against these saws, I have yet to run a 40cc saw as strong as a sez.



We ain't done playing yet Jim. I've got a few EZs but none are bone stock. When we start doing timed cuts the EZ will be in on it.


----------



## Mike from Maine (Apr 2, 2013)

excess650 said:


> Are these saws running 3/8 lowpro or .325?
> 
> Powerhead weights around 10.5#?:taped:
> 
> ...



I was thinking the same thing. I'm happy with my $47 garage queen 026 I scored last winter. But I'm just a firewood hack.


----------



## Mastermind (Apr 2, 2013)

excess650 said:


> Are these saws running 3/8 lowpro or .325?
> 
> Powerhead weights around 10.5#?:taped:
> 
> ...



Sorry I missed this post. 

They are all wearing low pro.......but good low pro.


----------



## RedneckChainsawRepair (Apr 2, 2013)

excess650 said:


> Are these saws running 3/8 lowpro or .325?
> 
> Powerhead weights around 10.5#?:taped:
> 
> ...



Thats what I am thinking too. 8lbs to just under 10lbs PHO weight for a 40cc under. Otherwise give me the 3 cubes for close to same PHO weight.


----------



## RedneckChainsawRepair (Apr 2, 2013)

I liked the weight of this redmax 3800 under 10lbs PHO. Says Dry Weight: 9.3 lbs but I can not confirm this.

Just test cutting with semi chisel 3/8lp. Sure wish they would have had the PS3 back then for the gtg's in the 40cc under class. 

[video=youtube;DYmgZBu1Ga0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DYmgZBu1Ga0[/video]


----------



## nstueve (Apr 2, 2013)

andydodgegeek said:


> Tree monkey just finished monkeying with Sarah's 420, haven't got it back yet. Really look forward to using it. We will have it with this weekend down at hedgerows GTG. Will try to get a video of it and post it here.



hmmm... I'm gonna come find sarah's 420! I'm kinda curious myself on the 420/421 series. I do love my little 341/401 dolmars. I'm only hate the 341/401's single loose crank bearing style that it shares with 009-011 stihls. UGH! good crank case volume though... probably support 50cc top end.


----------



## barneyrb (Apr 2, 2013)

Better be careful in a top like that, the old geezers ain't got the spring in his step he once had. Yeah, I feel it too..........


----------



## Mastermind (Apr 2, 2013)

barneyrb said:


> Better be careful in a top like that, the old geezers ain't got the spring in his step he once had. Yeah, I feel it too..........



We had the splitter pulled right up in there and the truck backed up to it..........us old bastards gotta work smarter......not harder. 

:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## cowroy (Apr 2, 2013)

Italian's do everything sexy :msp_thumbup: I just need to get to it umpkin2:


----------



## Rudolf73 (Apr 2, 2013)

:cyclops:


----------



## barneyrb (Apr 2, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> We had the splitter pulled right up in there and the truck backed up to it..........us old bastards gotta work smarter......not harder.
> 
> :hmm3grin2orange:



You forgot the young backs to do the loading and stacking. I find nowdays I am better suited for the control valve on the splitter, yeah that's my job.....


----------



## Mastermind (Apr 2, 2013)

barneyrb said:


> You forgot the young backs to do the loading and stacking. I find nowdays I am better suited for the control valve on the splitter, yeah that's my job.....



The youngest is Jon......he's 33.

I'm next at 48. 

Then Steve is 49.......Rudy is 58.....Keith is 60.......Frank is 65.......Dale is 72. 

That's our regular tree killing crew. God help us.


----------



## moody (Apr 2, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> The youngest is Jon......he's 33.
> 
> I'm next at 48.
> 
> ...



So they have tree cutting classes for retirement homes?


----------



## barneyrb (Apr 2, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> The youngest is Jon......he's 33.
> 
> I'm next at 48.
> 
> ...



The Geritol Brigade????????????


----------



## Majorpayne (Apr 2, 2013)

It is obvious you don't know what you're doing. I did not see any mingo markers or yardsticks. You got all different lengths of wood, it will not all dry the same.


----------



## Majorpayne (Apr 2, 2013)

You're ugly too.


----------



## moody (Apr 2, 2013)

Majorpayne said:


> It is obvious you don't know what you're doing. I did not see any mingo markers or yardsticks. You got all different lengths of wood, it will not all dry the same.



Trust me in Tennesee this summer it'll dry.


----------



## Mastermind (Apr 2, 2013)

moody said:


> So they have tree cutting classes for retirement homes?





barneyrb said:


> The Geritol Brigade????????????





Majorpayne said:


> You're ugly too.



Buncha Bastards. :msp_angry:


----------



## Kenskip1 (Apr 2, 2013)

barneyrb said:


> You forgot the young backs to do the loading and stacking. I find nowdays I am better suited for the control valve on the splitter, yeah that's my job.....



Fear not! With the way the illegal aliens are now pouring across the boarders you will have know problem with the stacking.Thanks to the "Obama" administration. Just be sure to lock up your saws, tools and anything else of value, Ken


----------



## mdavlee (Apr 2, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> The youngest is Jon......he's 33.
> 
> I'm next at 48.
> 
> ...



That's a good bunch of guys to work around. I enjoyed that day of cutting with them.


----------



## Mastermind (Apr 2, 2013)

We do pretty good for a bunch of "old guys" We did a 36" oak removal a couple of weeks ago......

I went in the local store and the guy we did it for spotted me and called me over. He was telling the other guys how fast we got it done. He said "Randy and a few old guys showed up and got that damn tree down, split and hauled off faster than most fellers could start their damn saw".


----------



## excess650 (Apr 2, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> We do pretty good for a bunch of "old guys" We did a 36" oak removal a couple of weeks ago......
> 
> I went in the local store and the guy we did it for spotted me and called me over. He was telling the other guys how fast we got it done. He said "Randy and a few old guys showed up and got that damn tree down, split and hauled off faster than most fellers could start their damn saw".



He must know dano. :msp_w00t:


----------



## Mastermind (Apr 2, 2013)

mdavlee said:


> That's a good bunch of guys to work around. I enjoyed that day of cutting with them.



They all spoke highly of "that guy that took off with David's saw". :msp_biggrin:


----------



## Trx250r180 (Apr 2, 2013)

Randy's crew gets trees cut up real quick like


----------



## Mastermind (Apr 2, 2013)

trx250r180 said:


> Randy's crew gets trees cut up real quick like



Can I set you on fire? :msp_sneaky:


----------



## Arbonaut (Apr 2, 2013)

Sounds like farting in the bathtub but less octane.


----------



## mdavlee (Apr 2, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> They all spoke highly of "that guy that took off with David's saw". :msp_biggrin:



Well you know how it is. I would probably have bought it that day from him if he would have priced itopcorn:


----------



## Mastermind (Apr 2, 2013)

mdavlee said:


> Well you know how it is. I would probably have bought it that day from him if he would have priced itopcorn:



When you get ready for one just hollar. I can get a sweet deal for you.


----------



## luckydad (Apr 2, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> When you get ready for one just hollar. I can get a sweet deal for you.


. 
Hollar what old man ?!:wink2::wink2:


----------



## Mastermind (Apr 2, 2013)

luckydad said:


> .
> Hollar what old man ?!:wink2::wink2:



Huh? What's that you say young feller?????


----------



## luckydad (Apr 2, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> Huh? What's that you say young feller?????



How y'all been doing Mr. Randy man??


----------



## Mastermind (Apr 2, 2013)

luckydad said:


> How y'all been doing Mr. Randy man??



I tell you Chris.....if I was any better I'd have to take something for it.


----------



## luckydad (Apr 2, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> I tell you Chris.....if I was any better I'd have to take something for it.



Well work on them looks a little more and well all be better too!!!:jester::jester:


----------



## Mastermind (Apr 2, 2013)

luckydad said:


> Well work on them looks a little more and well all be better too!!!:jester::jester:



It is what it is brother....... :msp_wink:


----------



## angelo c (Apr 2, 2013)

cowroy said:


> Italian's do everything sexy :msp_thumbup: I just need to get to it umpkin2:



Why yes......we do.


----------



## luckydad (Apr 2, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> It is what it is brother....... :msp_wink:



I need to take some time and get up to see y'all, and bring you those 200s one day soon..


----------



## Kenskip1 (Apr 2, 2013)

Has anyone thought about including a saw from the Efco line up? I have read some good things about these saws, or are they not that popular? Ken

Like Gus said, "The Older The Violin The Sweeter The Music" "Lonesome Dove"


----------



## excess650 (Apr 2, 2013)

Kenskip1 said:


> Has anyone thought about including a saw from the Efco line up? I have read some good things about these saws, or are they not that popular? Ken
> 
> Like Gus said, "The Older The Violin The Sweeter The Music" "Lonesome Dove"



After the :censored:BS Efco pulled on their dealers I wouldn't buy or recommend one. It would be interesting to see the Echo CS400 included, and maybe the Husky 339XP. In that they are clamshells. maybe a MM and retune only.


----------



## Sprintcar (Apr 2, 2013)

Randy, when you get done playing lets see how they stack up against the Super EZ and maybe a Homey 240. The EZ I'm working now should be O.K., pulling 180 lbs stock. Now to play with it.


----------



## MS460WOODCHUCK (Apr 2, 2013)

If ya feel up to it Randy throw a wildthing in the mix and if the vibes are too much for ya throw a 42cc PP in the mix. Better yet you better not because there may be alot of peed off people with there 40cc stihl pro saws when it gets out cut by a $89.00 factory refurb box store saw...


----------



## Mastermind (Apr 2, 2013)

MS460WOODCHUCK said:


> If ya feel up to it Randy throw a wildthing in the mix and if the vibes are too much for ya throw a 42cc PP in the mix. Better yet you better not because there may be alot of peed off people with there 40cc stihl pro saws when it gets out cut by a $89.00 factory refurb box store saw...



I damn sure would if I had one. I'll be having a Poulan in before the end..........but not a Wildthing.


----------



## banditt007 (Apr 2, 2013)

Any kind of rev limiters on these saws?
Were they run as-is straight out of the box? If you tuned the carb did you stay within the limiter caps or pull them?


----------



## Mastermind (Apr 2, 2013)

banditt007 said:


> Any kind of rev limiters on these saws?
> Were they run as-is straight out of the box? If you tuned the carb did you stay within the limiter caps or pull them?




Straight outta the box. The RedMax could have used a bit more fuel be has goofy caps and that would be a strike against it if I was just a guy that bought it and went to cut wood with it. 

I'll take time to explain how I feel about each saw and why when I have a bit more time......I'm still in the shop finishing up a 562XP.......


----------



## Trx250r180 (Apr 2, 2013)

Wild thing.........you make my heart sing........

I may have one kicking around at work somewhere .........


----------



## cowroy (Apr 2, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> I'm still in the shop finishing up a 562XP.......



No rest for the the ones who build the wicked :msp_wink:


----------



## battlefordguy (Apr 3, 2013)

excess650 said:


> From the looks of it the Dolmar and Stihl appeared pretty similar with the Redmax a distant 3rd. I'm thinking my MM Makita DCS401 would eat their lunch, but it has been MMed(happiest 13.5-13.8K), BUT it weighs considerably less. I JUST pulled a NIB specimen and weighed it. On my scale, dry, it weighs 8#14oz, powerhead only.
> 
> Hmm, a modded dcs401.
> I got a new dcs401 & a used dolmar 420 at the same time, I set the 401 down and never picked it up since, I have yet to set the 420 down, great saw


----------



## excess650 (Apr 3, 2013)

battlefordguy said:


> Hmm, a modded dcs401.
> I got a new dcs401 & a used dolmar 420 at the same time, I set the 401 down and never picked it up since, I have yet to set the 420 down, great saw



I see in your signature line that the 420 is MM. The 401 definitely needs a MM and retune to run properly.


----------



## cmarti (Apr 3, 2013)

MS460WOODCHUCK said:


> If ya feel up to it Randy throw a wildthing in the mix and if the vibes are too much for ya throw a 42cc PP in the mix. Better yet you better not because there may be alot of peed off people with there 40cc stihl pro saws when it gets out cut by a $89.00 factory refurb box store saw...



I would like to see it as well, but for a different reason. I am a regular on the poulan thread and gave my other saws to my kids to pursue old Poulans. I like my 4620 and think the 5020 is a good value....but I just don't understand the love for the 40-42cc Poulans over the last 10+ years. The smallest stihl I owned was a an ms 250, it and my ryobi 10532 (Redmax clone with a mm) seem much better tools, when compared to the dozen Poulan/Craftsman I have had to repair for friends. Admittedly I have not run a ms 170. At $89 refurb I see the value, but not at the $150+ retail at Sears or a box store. Granted care plays a part in this.

As with most things, I am probably wrong, and Randy is just the chump (I mean chimp) to show me. I will keep an open mind.:dunno: Thanks for playing and letting us watch Mastermind.


----------



## Aussie Dave (Apr 3, 2013)

You need to remember the Stihl is a clean living Aussie boy and may take a while to form friends and adjust to the climate before it feels comfortable


----------



## Jacob J. (Apr 3, 2013)

Aussie Dave said:


> You need to remember the Stihl is a *clean living Aussie boy* and may take a while to form friends and adjust to the climate before it feels comfortable



Is there such a person?


----------



## deye223 (Apr 3, 2013)

Jacob J. said:


> Is there such a person?



yep


----------



## cmarti (Apr 3, 2013)

I have to at least visit Australia.......


----------



## bucknfeller (Apr 3, 2013)

cmarti said:


> I have to at least visit Australia.......



You should. One of the friendliest places I have visited. And the girls... :msp_wub: I don't really know why, but they seem to be drawn to American men


----------



## 8433jeff (Apr 3, 2013)

bucknfeller said:


> You should. One of the friendliest places I have visited. And the girls... :msp_wub: I don't really know why, but they seem to be drawn to American men



Well, yeah. They want off the island. Duh.


----------



## bucknfeller (Apr 3, 2013)

8433jeff said:


> Well, yeah. They want off the island. Duh.



Whatever it takes I guess, I really didn't work to hard at finding the reason


----------



## 8433jeff (Apr 3, 2013)

bucknfeller said:


> Whatever it takes I guess, I really didn't work to hard at finding the reason



A man has to know his limitations.


----------



## cmarti (Apr 3, 2013)

bucknfeller said:


> You should. One of the friendliest places I have visited. And the girls... :msp_wub: I don't really know why, but they seem to be drawn to American men



That settles it, deye I am on my way.....:msp_sneaky:

I'm going to stop by NZ to arrow a red stag on the way:msp_thumbup:


----------



## TreePointer (Apr 3, 2013)

Does a 38cc Earthquake qualify for this roundup?


----------



## MS460WOODCHUCK (Apr 3, 2013)

cmarti said:


> I would like to see it as well, but for a different reason. I am a regular on the poulan thread and gave my other saws to my kids to pursue old Poulans. I like my 4620 and think the 5020 is a good value....but I just don't understand the love for the 40-42cc Poulans over the last 10+ years. The smallest stihl I owned was a an ms 250, it and my ryobi 10532 (Redmax clone with a mm) seem much better tools, when compared to the dozen Poulan/Craftsman I have had to repair for friends. Admittedly I have not run a ms 170. At $89 refurb I see the value, but not at the $150+ retail at Sears or a box store. Granted care plays a part in this.
> 
> As with most things, I am probably wrong, and Randy is just the chump (I mean chimp) to show me. I will keep an open mind.:dunno: Thanks for playing and letting us watch Mastermind.



I have no love for the plastic poulans either including the two you have. I was just giving Randy a hard time as I think a plastic poulan could be made to run with any of the 40cc models he is building and the price is ALOT cheaper to puchase them

I am also a regular on the poulan thread but read more than I post there. I have owned alot of poulans myself from the micros to the 8500, 655 and 6000. I have had as many as 50 poulans at once and none were the plastic models. I would spend the same money for a good running 3000/3300 or the like that it would cost to buy a plastic model and still be ahead.


----------



## Eccentric (Apr 3, 2013)

homelitejim said:


> I would love to see how a Homelite super ez stackes up against these saws, I have yet to run a 40cc saw as strong as a sez.





Mastermind said:


> We ain't done playing yet Jim. I've got a few EZs but none are bone stock. When we start doing timed cuts the EZ will be in on it.





Sprintcar said:


> Randy, when you get done playing lets see how they stack up against the Super EZ and maybe a Homey 240. The EZ I'm working now should be O.K., pulling 180 lbs stock. Now to play with it.



Yeppers. Randy said he wuz gonna include a Super E-Z. I wanna see how one does (with good chain) against the new 40cc Wundersaws. I REALLY wanna see what an S E-Z will do once Mooberized too. I have a 240 that Randy could play with ifn' he wanted to as well. I don't have high hopes for that one (compared to the S E-Z) however...


----------



## RandyMac (Apr 3, 2013)

Homelite chainsaw w/case


----------



## Sprintcar (Apr 3, 2013)

RandyMac said:


> Homelite chainsaw w/case



I hereby offer $00.10. I have three or four of those pos laying around somewhere. Maybe a real sleeper who knows.

:msp_w00t:


----------



## RandyMac (Apr 3, 2013)

The people who carved bears and #### out of stumps bought those by the dozen.


----------



## Mastermind (Apr 3, 2013)

7sleeper said:


> Great comparison so far! Nice tree you found there for a little "warm up program". Do be carful about your legs!
> The problem with the 543XP is is that it is not a AT saw. That sure is a shame because that would be the only contender against the Stihl 241 MT.
> 
> A few questions:
> ...



No time to weigh them yet. I don't know if it's a cat muffler or not.......


----------



## Duane(Pa) (Apr 3, 2013)

Curious about what chain will be on the SEZAOopcorn:


----------



## plowin-fire (Apr 3, 2013)

I have a dolmar 421 that's brand new if you want to add that to your line up...


----------



## Mastermind (Apr 3, 2013)

Duane(Pa) said:


> Curious about what chain will be on the SEZAOopcorn:



It runs 3/8 square. 



plowin-fire said:


> I have a dolmar 421 that's brand new if you want to add that to your line up...



These saws are all saws I'm porting for customers......


----------



## battlefordguy (Apr 3, 2013)

excess650 said:


> I see in your signature line that the 420 is MM. The 401 definitely needs a MM and retune to run properly.



A MM may improve the dcs 401. I ran the two side by side and felt the 420 ran at a class above, which seemed to be a significant difference over the 401.

The Makita feels and looks like a well made saw. What kind of rpms would it run at once modded?


----------



## Sabertooth (Apr 3, 2013)

battlefordguy said:


> A MM may improve the dcs 401. I ran the two side by side and felt the 420 ran at a class above, which seemed to be a significant difference over the 401.
> 
> The Makita feels and looks like a well made saw.* What kind of rpms would it run at once modded?*



Nothing to rage above. The saw is alright tuned quite great. Dolmar does a great job at making em run close to perfect as it is. 

Modding would help, but I don't think its worth the money and more importantly time.


----------



## Majorpayne (Apr 4, 2013)

Do any of these saws in the shootout have spring AV?


----------



## deye223 (Apr 4, 2013)

majorpayne said:


> do any of these saws in the shootout have spring av?



stihl 241


----------



## fastLeo151 (Apr 4, 2013)

Majorpayne said:


> Do any of these saws in the shootout have spring AV?



My dolmar 421 does


----------



## excess650 (Apr 4, 2013)

battlefordguy said:


> A MM may improve the dcs 401. I ran the two side by side and felt the 420 ran at a class above, which seemed to be a significant difference over the 401.
> 
> The Makita feels and looks like a well made saw. What kind of rpms would it run at once modded?



"Out of the box" my 401 was pretty anemic and sluggish. I tuned it full rich to the limiters and it was barely OK. IIRC, spec was 12K or 12.5K max rpm. After MM and retune, my 401 was strongest in the wood when turning 13.5-13.8K rpm with no load. I did nothing else to the saw, so porting remains the same, and the base gasket is intact.

My 540 reacted much the same way with a MM and retune. I didn't put a tach on it, but it definitely is much stronger now that it can breathe. It seems pretty obvious that these earlier saws were strangled to meet emission standards.


----------



## SawTroll (Apr 4, 2013)

battlefordguy said:


> A MM may improve the dcs 401. I ran the two side by side and felt the 420 ran at a class above, which seemed to be a significant difference over the 401.
> 
> The Makita feels and looks like a well made saw. What kind of rpms would it run at once modded?



The 401 etc isn't really comparable to the 420/421 or the MS241, as it is a much lighter saw with a lot less power - more what a 40cc saw really should be (imo)! 

Sadly, it also is a much older design, and suffer from it in some ways...


----------



## mdavlee (Apr 4, 2013)

I have a 401 kita with a little port work and muffler mod and it was very surprising. Nice saw with good power. My dad loves it.


----------



## Franny K (Apr 4, 2013)

I watched the three videos and wonder if others noticed what I observed.

Though the operator Randy/Mastermind posts the dolmar did the best I seem to notice he stopped blipping the throttle before actually cutting about half way through the stihl video and seemed to cut shorter pieces. I think this body language ought to be some points towards the stihl.

The red max one sounds kind of strange for the first minute doesn't it? Maybe chain noise?

It has been stated all are running good kind of 3/8 low profile chain but does the stihl have a seven tooth sprocket vs six on the others? It seemed to bog a bit easy.


----------



## Duane(Pa) (Apr 4, 2013)

I was hearing that chian hissing too.

edit I watched the vids again and think it is just from the camera mic. ??


----------



## o8f150 (Apr 4, 2013)

all 3 sound good and its nice to see an old fart like you finally working,,, i bet that 10 minutes of cutting just plain wore your old azz out


----------



## Mastermind (Apr 4, 2013)

o8f150 said:


> all 3 sound good and its nice to see an old fart like you finally working,,, i bet that 10 minutes of cutting just plain wore your old azz out



That 10 minutes was just the beginning.........

Almost 3 gallons of fuel to block and noodle that tree. :msp_ohmy:


----------



## fastLeo151 (Apr 4, 2013)

o8f150 said:


> all 3 sound good and its nice to see an old fart like you finally working,,, i bet that 10 minutes of cutting just plain wore your old azz out



You cut Randy deep on that one....on a more serious note I think someone needs to pony up and get one of them little dolmars ported so I can decide if my 421 needs it.


----------



## excess650 (Apr 4, 2013)

Duane(Pa) said:


> I was hearing that chian hissing too.
> 
> edit I watched the vids again and think it is just from the camera mic. ??



I heard the hissing/wizzing sound as well. My Crapsman/Poulan made the same noise. Its bar and chain related.


----------



## Mastermind (Apr 4, 2013)

fastLeo151 said:


> You cut Randy deep on that one....on a more serious note I think someone needs to pony up and get one of them little dolmars ported so I can decide if my 421 needs it.



He's a bet wetting midget........pay him no mind. :hmm3grin2orange:



This 420 will be ported in a few days. :msp_thumbup:


----------



## tallguys (Apr 4, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> This 420 will be ported in a few days. :msp_thumbup:



Hopefully a new vid posted to compare the results to the original?


----------



## Mastermind (Apr 4, 2013)

tallguys said:


> Hopefully a new vid posted to compare the results to the original?



Videos for timed cuts.


----------



## BugaBoots (Apr 4, 2013)

*Do I hear an ECHO?*

If there is enough call for it, i am willing to send down my Echo CS-400 to use for some comparison. It does already have a MM. I have it running a 18 with 2 loops carlton semi chisel, and one loop of new stihl full chisel l/p 3/8. 

I will say that this little saw has shocked the S*** out of me as far as performance goes and handeling. Most of the guys i know run sthil 290s and for most of the cutting we do around here, i keep up with them.


----------



## Franny K (Apr 4, 2013)

I like the pictures of what is inside them.


----------



## Mastermind (Apr 4, 2013)

Franny K said:


> I like the pictures of what is inside them.



We'll get to that.......hold yer panties.


----------



## Trx250r180 (Apr 4, 2013)

take your time these aint no echo's , don't rush yourself


----------



## Mastermind (Apr 4, 2013)

trx250r180 said:


> take your time these aint no echo's , don't rush yourself



Thanks for that Brian........you are a true and dear friend.


----------



## Trx250r180 (Apr 4, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> Thanks for that Brian........you are a true and dear friend.



way my math comes out we got at least 50 more pages of nonsense before we get pics :msp_biggrin:


----------



## Mastermind (Apr 4, 2013)

trx250r180 said:


> way my math comes out we got at least 50 more pages of nonsense before we get pics :msp_biggrin:



I got maths.......and my maths say "I have a potty mouth".


----------



## BugaBoots (Apr 4, 2013)

trx250r180 said:


> take your time these aint no echo's , don't rush yourself



Your rite, you need to take time. They need all the power you can put into them so they might come close to the echo. :msp_w00t:


----------



## Trx250r180 (Apr 4, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> I got maths.......and my maths say "I have a potty mouth".



green reps for you


----------



## o8f150 (Apr 4, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> He's a bet wetting midget........pay him no mind.



least i'm not a midget with emul legs,,, i am tall fat and ugly,, your short fat and ugly:msp_biggrin::msp_biggrin::msp_biggrin:


----------



## LegDeLimber (Apr 4, 2013)

trx250r180 said:


> way my math comes out we got at least 50 more pages of nonsense before we get pics :msp_biggrin:



Yeah but that was for ONE saw... wait till we "debate" our way around three of 'em
(or more, if some sadists send them in).

so which one oils better when cuttin a bacon pie? 
or can you use cherry syrup in the oiler fer that.
Does it require a stainless steel chain to meet food regulations.
and Can you fry bacon on an un-gutted Cat muffler.


----------



## Mastermind (Apr 4, 2013)

LegDeLimber said:


> Yeah but that was for ONE saw... wait till we "debate" our way around three of 'em
> (or more, if some sadists send them in).
> 
> so which one oils better when cuttin a bacon pie?
> ...



Pie????????????


----------



## 8433jeff (Apr 4, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> Pie????????????



Focus. And not on the pie.

How long before you want a new Simington? I know someone that will buy yours later this summer, if you want to go that route.


----------



## M&Rtree (Apr 4, 2013)

How would a 339xp do against those saws? Workers love our little Cs400.


----------



## Mastermind (Apr 4, 2013)

8433jeff said:


> Focus. And not on the pie.
> 
> How long before you want a new Simington? I know someone that will buy yours later this summer, if you want to go that route.



I'm right happy with this one. 



M&Rtree said:


> How would a 339xp do against those saws? Workers love our little Cs400.



Good question.


----------



## deye223 (Apr 4, 2013)

trx250r180 said:


> way my math comes out we got at least 50 more pages of nonsense before we get pics :msp_biggrin:



man this bloke gets lost a lot 



Mastermind said:


> I got maths.......and my maths say "I have a potty mouth".



coz this bloke keeps telling him to Go Find Your Self :msp_wink:


----------



## 8433jeff (Apr 4, 2013)

deye223 said:


> man this bloke gets lost a lot
> 
> 
> 
> coz this bloke keeps telling him to Go Find Your Self :msp_wink:



Less words and more pics from yous.


----------



## Mastermind (Apr 4, 2013)

deye223 said:


> man this bloke gets lost a lot
> 
> 
> 
> coz this bloke keeps telling him to Go Find Your Self :msp_wink:



I'm saying *Good For You* Darren...... :msp_unsure:


----------



## Mastermind (Apr 4, 2013)

8433jeff said:


> Less words and more pics from yous.



Picture........441 I ground on. Happy?


----------



## deye223 (Apr 4, 2013)

8433jeff said:


> Less words and more pics from yous.



did someone say echo


----------



## deye223 (Apr 4, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> Picture........441 I ground on. Happy?



now that's SWEET


----------



## Rudolf73 (Apr 4, 2013)

deye223 said:


> did someone say echo



Nice under chap garments...


----------



## Mastermind (Apr 4, 2013)

Rudolf73 said:


> Nice under chap garments...



I'd look good dressed like that I bet.


----------



## deye223 (Apr 4, 2013)

Rudolf73 said:


> Nice under chap garments...



If she came with the saw it would be the only time I would buy an echo :big_smile:


----------



## SawTroll (Apr 4, 2013)

M&Rtree said:


> How would a 339xp do against those saws? Workers love our little Cs400.



It is a lot lighter, and has less power - not a comparable saw (even though the power spec is really close to the Redmax).


----------



## deye223 (Apr 4, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> I'd look good dressed like that I bet.



I can't believe i'm gunna say this but prove it


----------



## Mastermind (Apr 4, 2013)

deye223 said:


> I can't believe i'm gunna say this but prove it



I can't believe you said it either. I'm gonna have to pass.


----------



## SawTroll (Apr 4, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> Picture........441 I ground on. Happy?



Who made that one?


----------



## deye223 (Apr 4, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> I can't believe you said it either. I'm gonna have to pass.



and here's me thinking that I was gunna have to go find myself :msp_biggrin:


----------



## Mastermind (Apr 4, 2013)

SawTroll said:


> Who made that one?



Stihl MS441


----------



## SawTroll (Apr 4, 2013)

Rudolf73 said:


> Nice under chap garments...



Way too much garments in general!


----------



## Stihl Livin (Apr 4, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> Picture........441 I ground on. Happy?



I think I've seen that picture somewhere before. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Mastermind (Apr 4, 2013)

derbyguy said:


> I think I've seen that picture somewhere before. :hmm3grin2orange:



I started two of them yesterday.....both are done and I'm ready for the GTG. Life is good. :msp_thumbup:


----------



## Stihl Livin (Apr 4, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> I started two of them yesterday.....both are done and I'm ready for the GTG. Life is good. :msp_thumbup:



Don't have enough of your own saws. Now you getting them done just in time to go to the gtgs :msp_thumbsup:


----------



## Mastermind (Apr 4, 2013)

derbyguy said:


> Don't have enough of your own saws. Now you getting them done just in time to go to the gtgs :msp_thumbsup:



I've got way too many saws.


----------



## SawTroll (Apr 4, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> Stihl MS441



OOpps - Gilardoni then (hopefully)?


----------



## Trx250r180 (Apr 4, 2013)

SawTroll said:


> OOpps - Gilardoni then (hopefully)?



it doesn't matter what name is on the outside of the cylinder when he starts ,they get a new name on the top of the saw once randy's done with them :msp_thumbsup:


----------



## 8433jeff (Apr 5, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> I can't believe you said it either. I'm gonna have to pass.



Prayer does work.


----------



## battlefordguy (Apr 5, 2013)

Sabertooth said:


> Nothing to rage above. The saw is alright tuned quite great. Dolmar does a great job at making em run close to perfect as it is.
> 
> Modding would help, but I don't think its worth the money and more importantly time.





excess650 said:


> "Out of the box" my 401 was pretty anemic and sluggish. I tuned it full rich to the limiters and it was barely OK. IIRC, spec was 12K or 12.5K max rpm. After MM and retune, my 401 was strongest in the wood when turning 13.5-13.8K rpm with no load. I did nothing else to the saw, so porting remains the same, and the base gasket is intact.
> 
> My 540 reacted much the same way with a MM and retune. I didn't put a tach on it, but it definitely is much stronger now that it can breathe. It seems pretty obvious that these earlier saws were strangled to meet emission standards.






SawTroll said:


> The 401 etc isn't really comparable to the 420/421 or the MS241, as it is a much lighter saw with a lot less power - more what a 40cc saw really should be (imo)!
> 
> Sadly, it also is a much older design, and suffer from it in some ways...





mdavlee said:


> I have a 401 kita with a little port work and muffler mod and it was very surprising. Nice saw with good power. My dad loves it.



Thanks for all the insights, great thread.
Waiting for the outcome, opcorn:


----------



## Trailtrimmer (Apr 5, 2013)

So my Redmax wins the weight battle but not the power battle. :msp_wink:

I figured it would be a close match, but I'll still have a zippy saw that weighs at least a pound less than the other two. Perfect for hauling through the woods all day.

How do they compare to a stock 026 or 260?


----------



## bryanr2 (Apr 5, 2013)

Redmax probably wins on Price Point too. What are they getting for the Max and Dolmar?


----------



## thomas1 (Apr 5, 2013)

bryanr2 said:


> Redmax probably wins on Price Point too. What are they getting for the Max and Dolmar?



I paid $275, out the door, for my 421. 

I think normal rate is around $320ish.


----------



## 8433jeff (Apr 5, 2013)

thomas1 said:


> I paid $275, out the door, for my 421.
> 
> I think normal rate is around $320ish.



40% discount? Nope, not quite. Nice.


----------



## Stihlman441 (Apr 6, 2013)

opcorn:


----------



## H 2 H (Apr 6, 2013)

thomas1 said:


> I paid $275, out the door, for my 421.
> 
> I think normal rate is around $320ish.



Here is what the local dealer sells the 420 for here in Mt Vernon Washington


----------



## brokenbudget (Apr 6, 2013)

H 2 H said:


> Here is what the local dealer sells the 420 for here in Mt Vernon Washington



after taxes they are $416 out the door here. and you get a clean shiny dust free saw.
how any shop can let their product get grungy like that is beyond me. people are coming in to buy a new product that looks new. they want to be the ones to get dirt on it.


----------



## Majorpayne (Apr 6, 2013)

H 2 H said:


> Here is what the local dealer sells the 420 for here in Mt Vernon Washington



Thomas paid metric dollars.


----------



## bucknfeller (Apr 6, 2013)

Majorpayne said:


> Thomas paid metric dollars.



That would make sense, being from Quebec and all...


----------



## tallguys (Apr 6, 2013)

H 2 H said:


> Here is what the local dealer sells the 420 for here in Mt Vernon Washington



Which of course explains all that dust sitting on his sample inventory. Heck, thats way more than what we pay for them here in Canada!

Either the dumbest dealer out there or just using the Dolmars as sales props to sell whatever other saws he is making more money on.


----------



## SawTroll (Apr 6, 2013)

8433jeff said:


> Prayer does work.



No, never - but they don't hurt either!


----------



## 8433jeff (Apr 6, 2013)

SawTroll said:


> No, never - but they don't hurt either!



I have not yet seen the pictures I prayed not to see. 

If you choose not to, thats fine-I consider that as silly as saying there is no God. I just don't tell you that at every chance.


----------



## 7sleeper (Apr 6, 2013)

H 2 H said:


> Here is what the local dealer wishes to sell the 420 for here in Mt Vernon Washington



fixed it for ja. With that amount of dust, it must have been a direct import of one of the first samples from Hamburg!

7


----------



## SawTroll (Apr 6, 2013)

8433jeff said:


> I have not yet seen the pictures I prayed not to see.
> 
> If you choose not to, thats fine-I consider that as silly as saying there is no God. I just don't tell you that at every chance.



I don't believe in any "God", but each to their own....:msp_smile:


----------



## Duane(Pa) (Apr 6, 2013)

SawTroll said:


> I don't believe in any "God", but each to their own....:msp_smile:



You kinda like to twist the knife don't you?


----------



## 7sleeper (Apr 14, 2013)

Anything new?

7


----------



## Mastermind (Apr 14, 2013)

7sleeper said:


> Anything new?
> 
> 7



The 241 is done.......


----------



## 7sleeper (Apr 14, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> The 241 is done.......



Never expected it to stand up to continuous use anyhow....... 

7


----------



## Mastermind (Apr 14, 2013)

7sleeper said:


> Never expected it to stand up to continuous use anyhow.......
> 
> 7



LMAO.


----------



## Zombiechopper (Apr 14, 2013)

7sleeper said:


> Never expected it to stand up to continuous use anyhow.......
> 
> 7



post of the week award. Bien fait.


----------



## lly_duramax (Apr 17, 2013)

TTT again, are you forgetting about us Randy or just letting the suspense build?


----------



## Mastermind (Apr 17, 2013)

lly_duramax said:


> TTT again, are you forgetting about us Randy or just letting the suspense build?



I've had to get some other stuff outta here. The 241C was one of those. I've got videos of it in 10X10 pine and in round wood so we can still compare......I've just not had time to port the others yet.


----------



## brokenbudget (Apr 17, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> I've had to get some other stuff outta here. The 241C was one of those. I've got videos of it in 10X10 pine and in round wood so we can still compare......I've just not had time to port the others yet.



i've heard there's some midgets in your area looking for work. they got small hands. small shifty hands.


----------



## Termite (Apr 17, 2013)

Randy, I am glad to see that you remembered what "I have a potty mouth" really stands for.

Excess650, I had a Makita401 and Redmax3800 both broke in and muffler mods and the 3800 was more powerful by a good bit. I really liked the 401 but 3800 was better. I sold the 401 to my neighbor. The Dolmar 420 I had never seemed to rev very high even with the muffler done. 420 was a very nice saw.


----------



## nmurph (Apr 17, 2013)

I have a totally stock 339 and 401. The 401 is lighter by a few ounces, but the 339 is definitely stronger.


----------



## SawTroll (Apr 17, 2013)

Duane(Pa) said:


> You kinda like to twist the knife don't you?



:msp_confused: Sorry, that wasn't my intention!


----------



## H 2 H (Apr 17, 2013)

Duane(Pa) said:


> You kinda like to twist the knife don't you?





:bang:


----------



## RedneckChainsawRepair (Apr 17, 2013)

Another good saw that might burst some bubbles in the 40cc under is a older echo 4000. Then again IMO it weighs so close to 3ci;s why bother. 






View attachment 290962


----------



## Mastermind (Apr 18, 2013)

Here's a couple of videos of Andrew's MS241 after the port work. It turned out very well. The chain is just a .325 semi chisel.


----------



## Mastermind (Apr 18, 2013)




----------



## Mastermind (Apr 18, 2013)

I have a bunch of pics on another hard drive.....that computer is dead at the moment though.......

Here's one of the muffler mod that was still on my camera......


----------



## moody (Apr 18, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> I have a bunch of pics on another hard drive.....that computer is dead at the moment though.......
> 
> Here's one of the muffler mod that was still on my camera......



Nice running little saw. Too bad they don't sell them state side, I'd be tempted to buy one.


----------



## Mastermind (Apr 18, 2013)

moody said:


> Nice running little saw. Too bad they don't sell them state side, I'd be tempted to buy one.



Oh we can get ya one.......it won't be cheap, but it's doable.


----------



## moody (Apr 18, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> Oh we can get ya one.......it won't be cheap, but it's doable.




I don't believe I want one bad enough to pay what I would for a 372xp :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Mastermind (Apr 18, 2013)

moody said:


> I don't believe I want one bad enough to pay what I would for a 372xp :hmm3grin2orange:



So......do you need a 372? I got several. :msp_sneaky:


----------



## Majorpayne (Apr 18, 2013)

moody said:


> I don't believe I want one bad enough to pay what I would for a 372xp :hmm3grin2orange:



Just keep talking.


----------



## Stihl Livin (Apr 18, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> I have a bunch of pics on another hard drive.....that computer is dead at the moment though.......
> 
> Here's one of the muffler mod that was still on my camera......



So the 441 muffler mod is not able to be done on the 241.


----------



## Mastermind (Apr 18, 2013)

derbyguy said:


> So the 441 muffler mod is not able to be done on the 241.



Not enough room inside the deflector......


----------



## Stihl Livin (Apr 18, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> Not enough room inside the deflector......



Would this one work better on the 441 to allow for a spark screen.


----------



## Mastermind (Apr 18, 2013)

derbyguy said:


> Would this one work better on the 441 to allow for a spark screen.



I could figure out a way to screen either of them......but this saw didn't have a screened outlet anyway.


----------



## Eccentric (Apr 18, 2013)

Get to the Super E-Z dammit.opcorn:


----------



## Mastermind (Apr 18, 2013)

Eccentric said:


> Get to the Super E-Z dammit.opcorn:



I did that at the Central VA GTG.......it's no longer in this race. Sorry but it doesn't even compare.


----------



## moody (Apr 18, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> So......do you need a 372? I got several. :msp_sneaky:



When I have the cash to float for one I'll let you know. I sent my 385co up to Scott so if I were to get another saw around 70+ cc it'd be strictly for play. But who knows when work will pick up with this weather.


----------



## Eccentric (Apr 18, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> I did that at the Central VA GTG.......it's no longer in this race. Sorry but it doesn't even compare.



Put 3/8" chain (not LP) and 18" bars on all of them and cut some real wood and see how they compare. You still gotta port one of them Homelites, even if it's no longer in your cookie cuttin' race.


----------



## moody (Apr 18, 2013)

Majorpayne said:


> Just keep talking.



I'm not sure what you mean here? I was just stating that if I had $1000 for a saw it wouldn't get used to import 40cc`s


----------



## Mastermind (Apr 18, 2013)

Eccentric said:


> Put 3/8" chain (not LP) and 18" bars on all of them and cut some real wood and see how they compare. You still gotta port one of them Homelites, even if it's no longer in your cookie cuttin' race.



I hear what you're saying Brother Bear. 

The Homelite is a great little saw....we both know that.


----------



## Majorpayne (Apr 18, 2013)

moody said:


> I'm not sure what you mean here? I was just stating that if I had $1000 for a saw it wouldn't get used to import 40cc`s



Every time you said something, Randy was in your wallet.


----------



## LegDeLimber (Apr 18, 2013)

If you have an empty drive slot in your current pc
can you slip in the drive from the dead box?
If the drive connection matches an available connection on the pc
and you have an unused power connector for it,
it should run if the drive itself is not damaged.


----------



## moody (Apr 18, 2013)

Majorpayne said:


> Every time you said something, Randy was in your wallet.



Haha yeah I know. Can you blame him?


----------



## rburg (Apr 18, 2013)

What chain are you using on these 40cc saws? I just tried some 91vxl and really like it so far. I hope to try some of the new still lo pro 3/8 soon.


----------



## Stihlman441 (Apr 18, 2013)

derbyguy said:


> Would this one work better on the 441 to allow for a spark screen.



441 muff modds info in here

http://www.arboristsite.com/chainsaw/191377-64.htm


----------



## TK (Apr 18, 2013)

rburg said:


> What chain are you using on these 40cc saws? I just tried some 91vxl and really like it so far. I hope to try some of the new still lo pro 3/8 soon.



I find the 91vx/vxl to be a very good cutting chain. It works great on my 36cc saw


----------



## Mastermind (Apr 18, 2013)

rburg said:


> What chain are you using on these 40cc saws? I just tried some 91vxl and really like it so far. I hope to try some of the new still lo pro 3/8 soon.



That is what we had on in the first videos. This last go round was just .325 semi chisel.


----------



## excess650 (Apr 19, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> That is what we had on in the first videos. This last go round was just .325 semi chisel.



Have you compared the ported saw with .325 vs 3/8 VXL? 6T .365(?) vs 7T .325 is only worth .085" per turn of the drive sprocket. Did you switch for that reason, or because the .325 cutters hold up better?


----------



## Mastermind (Apr 19, 2013)

excess650 said:


> Have you compared the ported saw with .325 vs 3/8 VXL? 6T .365(?) vs 7T .325 is only worth .085" per turn of the drive sprocket. Did you switch for that reason, or because the .325 cutters hold up better?



The saw had a .325 rim when I received it so I wanted to see now well it pulled the chain that the end user would be running.


----------



## MGlazier28 (Apr 19, 2013)

I sure am looking forward to seeing how the 420 runs ported. . .especially since I just bought one!


----------



## Duane(Pa) (Apr 19, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> I did that at the Central VA GTG.......it's no longer in this race. Sorry but it doesn't even compare.



I was surprized to see it get SMOKED in the GTG videos. They are sure nice saws to be around and use, but the stop watch doesn't lie, niether does 40 years of technology advance. I'm keepin' mine, I have other slow saws:msp_biggrin:


----------



## Eccentric (Apr 19, 2013)

*Try this with an MS241CM*

[video=youtube;jGYeEy99dbM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jGYeEy99dbM[/video]

24" bar. 3/8 chisel chain (NOT LP)...


----------



## Mastermind (Apr 21, 2013)

Eccentric said:


> [video=youtube;jGYeEy99dbM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jGYeEy99dbM[/video]
> 
> 24" bar. 3/8 chisel chain (NOT LP)...



I'd love to see you try that with any saw...........it'd take a crane to get your big ass up the tree.


----------



## blsnelling (Apr 21, 2013)

Here's a 420 I ported and tested several different chains on 4 years ago.

[video=youtube_share;9Iawywd1-_4]http://youtu.be/9Iawywd1-_4[/video]


----------



## barneyrb (Apr 21, 2013)

blsnelling said:


> Here's a 420 I ported and tested several different chains on 4 years ago.
> 
> [video=youtube_share;9Iawywd1-_4]http://youtu.be/9Iawywd1-_4[/video]



Too bad you didn't have PS3 when you did those test......I really don't think there would be and comparison.....


----------



## blsnelling (Apr 21, 2013)

barneyrb said:


> Too bad you didn't have PS3 when you did those test......I really don't think there would be and comparison.....



I agree, but that was long before PS3 came along.


----------



## Jacob J. (Apr 21, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> I'd love to see you try that with any saw...........it'd take a crane to get your big ass up the tree.



You really shouldn't tease the circus bears.


----------



## Mastermind (Apr 21, 2013)

Jacob J. said:


> You really shouldn't tease the circus bears.



He's on the wrong coast to beat my ass. :msp_tongue:


----------



## thomas1 (Apr 21, 2013)

Jacob J. said:


> You really shouldn't tease the circus bears.



He was just joking. Everybody knows he would use the trapeze.


----------



## DSS (Apr 21, 2013)

thomas1 said:


> He was just joking. Everybody knows he would use the trapeze.




Or the trampoline. The super duper duty one.


----------



## Mastermind (Apr 21, 2013)

thomas1 said:


> He was just joking. Everybody knows he would use the trapeze.



He could ride his unicycle up the tree...........but he couldn't hold the saw and the parasol without losing balance. :msp_unsure:


Get well soon circus bear. :msp_sad:


----------



## Mastermind (Apr 21, 2013)

DSS said:


> Or the trampoline. *The super duper duty one*.



Ima callin BS.


----------



## thomas1 (Apr 21, 2013)

DSS said:


> Or the trampoline. The super duper duty one.


----------



## Mastermind (Apr 21, 2013)




----------



## thomas1 (Apr 21, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> Ima callin BS.



While you've got him, tell him to quit trying to #### up your thread.


----------



## Mastermind (Apr 21, 2013)

thomas1 said:


> While you've got him, tell him to quit trying to #### up your thread.



Well I weren't usin it much...... :msp_wink:


----------



## Mastermind (Apr 21, 2013)




----------



## Eccentric (Apr 21, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> I'd love to see you try that with any saw...........it'd take a crane to get your big ass up the tree.





Jacob J. said:


> You really shouldn't tease the circus bears.





Mastermind said:


> He's on the wrong coast to beat my ass. :msp_tongue:



Yeah.....but what if we come up with the $$$ for a plane ticket to fly you and yer skinny legs out here for our GTG in November? We could discuss things after a picnic.

[video=youtube;IZocpwWLsyE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IZocpwWLsyE[/video]


----------



## Stihlman441 (Apr 22, 2013)

A Randy my friend,have ya got your computer sorted im wishing to see the 241C build pics.:msp_biggrin:


----------



## 7sleeper (Apr 22, 2013)

Stihlman441 said:


> A Randy my friend,have ya got your computer sorted im wishing to see the 241C build pics.:msp_biggrin:



Who cares about that stupid 241 I want to see a good saw the 420!


7


----------



## MCW (Apr 22, 2013)

Hey thanks for the email Randy where you said you can get an extra 25% out of my 241C over Andrews when I finally send it over for porting


----------



## Stihlman441 (Apr 22, 2013)

A Matt you know what they say at Bonniedoon,Ya dreaming.:wink2:


----------



## MCW (Apr 22, 2013)

Stihlman441 said:


> A Matt you know what they say at Bonniedoon,Ya dreaming.:wink2:



Randy told me so must be true. He actually said yours is only a mild port job because he likes me more.


----------



## Stihlman441 (Apr 22, 2013)

What ever.:msp_unsure::msp_unsure:


----------



## Mastermind (Apr 22, 2013)

Stihlman441 said:


> A Randy my friend,have ya got your computer sorted im wishing to see the 241C build pics.:msp_biggrin:



I don't........I've been on a camping trip and will be gone today as well. :msp_sad:


----------



## Mastermind (Apr 22, 2013)

MCW said:


> Randy told me so must be true. He actually said yours is only a mild port job because he likes me more.



His is still stratified. 

I would like to nix the stratos like we do in the MS261. Hint......hint......hint


----------



## thomas1 (Apr 22, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> His is still stratified.
> 
> I would like to nix the stratos like we do in the MS261. Hint......hint......hint



Do it, they'll never notice.


----------



## MCW (Apr 22, 2013)

thomas1 said:


> Do it, they'll never notice.



Strata what? Who?


----------



## Trailtrimmer (Apr 22, 2013)

Do you port our saws stronger and faster if we send pie? I heard it's like adding nitrous.


----------



## Mastermind (Apr 22, 2013)

Trailtrimmer said:


> Do you port our saws stronger and faster if we send pie? I heard it's like adding nitrous.



Pie? I like pie.


----------



## 7sleeper (Apr 23, 2013)

Trailtrimmer said:


> Do you port our saws stronger and faster if we send pie? I heard it's like adding nitrous.



Totally useless! That idea is so old you might stumble over the beard! That's the reason he is so slow! Constantly eating the new pie that comes in, instead of working on the saws.......











:hmm3grin2orange:

7


----------



## 7sleeper (Apr 26, 2013)

Stop sending pie!  We might have some progress then.....








7


----------



## Mastermind (Apr 26, 2013)

I'm trying to finish some back burner projects before vacation. This is one of those things that will require some time so I figure on getting back to when I return.


----------



## goosegunner (Apr 26, 2013)

Was there ever a video of the ported 420?

gg


----------



## Mastermind (Apr 27, 2013)

goosegunner said:


> Was there ever a video of the ported 420?
> 
> gg



I've not ported the 420 or the Redmax yet.


----------



## thomas1 (Apr 27, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> I've not ported the 420 or the Redmax yet.



Don't be trying to sneak on here in the middle of the night. Go make a video or something.


----------



## Mastermind (Apr 27, 2013)

thomas1 said:


> Don't be trying to sneak on here in the middle of the night. Go make a video or something.



I just quit for the day.........14 hours of it today.


----------



## excess650 (Apr 27, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> I just quit for the day.........14 hours of it today.



14 hours of eating pie!:msp_scared: Its no wonder that you waddle like a penguin.


----------



## Jimmy in NC (Apr 27, 2013)

Trunk monkeys aren't allowed to go on vacation! Think of all the pie that will back up while you are gone too! 

Guess we can't do anything but wait.... opcorn:


Yep....posting from the phone thingy.


----------



## 7sleeper (May 2, 2013)

Anything new?

7


----------



## Mastermind (May 2, 2013)

7sleeper said:


> Anything new?
> 
> 7



Porting the RedMax now.


----------



## 8433jeff (May 2, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> Porting the RedMax now.



How is the pie?


----------



## Mastermind (May 2, 2013)

8433jeff said:


> How is the pie?



Well......I do like me some pie ya know.


----------



## 8433jeff (May 2, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> Well......I do like me some pie ya know.



Had me some blueberry today. Pretty soon the snow will stay away so the rhubarb can grow.

7 weeks until the days get shorter.


----------



## GoRving (May 3, 2013)

Everybody has their favorite, of course, but an Efco 4000 would be good in the show. I like mine, and its fast as heck.


----------



## Trailtrimmer (May 3, 2013)

Chomping at the bit to see what the new little saw can do.


----------



## Mastermind (May 3, 2013)

Trailtrimmer said:


> Chomping at the bit to see what the new little saw can do.



We'll be finding out in about an hour........


----------



## Mastermind (May 3, 2013)

RedMax video is uploading. 

I'm blown away by this saw........


----------



## Mastermind (May 3, 2013)

Heavier load in the first cut only slows it up .4 seconds.....


----------



## stinkbait (May 3, 2013)

Is that a 6-tooth sprocket?


----------



## Mastermind (May 3, 2013)

stinkbait said:


> Is that a 6-tooth sprocket?



Yep.


----------



## stinkbait (May 3, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> Yep.



I think that with these small saws the 6-tooth has more chain speed because it doesn't pull the rpms down as much. The extra rpms saved makes up for the 7th tooth. Have you experimented with that any?


----------



## Mastermind (May 3, 2013)

stinkbait said:


> I think that with these small saws the 6-tooth has more chain speed because it doesn't pull the rpms down as much. The extra rpms saved makes up for the 7th tooth. Have you experimented with that any?



I sure have. When I first started porting at saws I ground the piss out of a bunch of Wildthangs. That helped me understand what helped and what hurt without ruining expensive saws. 

Your thoughts and mine are the same on this. I do wonder how .325 7 pin would be though.


----------



## stinkbait (May 3, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> I sure have. When I first started porting at saws I ground the piss out of a bunch of Wildthangs. That helped me understand what helped and what hurt without ruining expensive saws.
> 
> Your thoughts and mine are the same on this. I do wonder how .325 7 pin would be though.



I just finished a 45cc earthquake and it has a rim drive sprocket. Right now it's wearing a 8-tooth .325. I plan on trying other options though to see what is faster. It would probably make an interesting thread.


----------



## Mastermind (May 3, 2013)

stinkbait said:


> I just finished a 45cc earthquake and it has a rim drive sprocket. Right now it's wearing a 8-tooth .325. I plan on trying other options though to see what is faster. It would probably make an interesting thread.



Not being well learned in these small saws I don't know what would work on this RedMax to change it to rim drive. Do you know?


----------



## stinkbait (May 3, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> Not being well learned in these small saws I don't know what would work on this RedMax to change it to rim drive. Do you know?



What's the model number? I know that the 38cc and 45cc earthquake share the same drum. You may be able to get one from another model redmax. Google has been my friend when comparing ipls.


----------



## Mastermind (May 3, 2013)

stinkbait said:


> What's the model number? I know that the 38cc and 45cc earthquake share the same drum. You may be able to get one from another model redmax. Google has been my friend when comparing ipls.



It's a GZ4000


----------



## Trx250r180 (May 3, 2013)

that sounds pretty happy for a lil guy


----------



## Mastermind (May 3, 2013)

trx250r180 said:


> that sounds pretty happy for a lil guy



Amazingly..........


----------



## stinkbait (May 3, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> It's a GZ4000



Is that strato?


----------



## Mastermind (May 3, 2013)

stinkbait said:


> Is that strato?



Yes Sir.


----------



## Chris-PA (May 3, 2013)

I have not seen any yet for the small RedMax saws - they have a step cut into the spur to engage the oil pump drive, so they are somewhat different. I certainly could have missed it though.


----------



## stinkbait (May 3, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> Yes Sir.



I just looked at the ipl and it looks just like the 38cc earthquake, except strato (later version). I bet the same rim drum on the 45cc earthquake or the next model up redmax will work.


----------



## Mastermind (May 3, 2013)

Chris-PA said:


> I have not seen any yet for the small RedMax saws - they have a step cut into the spur to engage the oil pump drive, so they are somewhat different. I certainly could have missed it though.



Exactly. 

The Dolmar 420 is on the bench now.......the 5100 drum fits it just right.


----------



## stinkbait (May 3, 2013)

Chris-PA said:


> I have not seen any yet for the small RedMax saws - they have a step cut into the spur to engage the oil pump drive, so they are somewhat different. I certainly could have missed it though.



I sure there is a way to work around the worm drive for the oiler. The worm drive on the next model up is probably the same part with a different drive patern for the rim.


----------



## Trailtrimmer (May 3, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> Heavier load in the first cut only slows it up .4 seconds.....
> 
> [video=youtube;hd51WmvdrVQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hd51WmvdrVQ&feature=youtu.be[/video]



Wow, even with the safety chain that thing moves pretty good. I have a couple fresh loops waiting for it back at it's northern home. :msp_thumbup:


----------



## cmarti (May 3, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> It's a GZ4000


Cool:msp_thumbup: Thanks for sharing. Is that the same 40cc strato zenoah as in the GZ400? I have the 400 clone Ryobi with the kamotsu-zenoah and it has been a runner with only a MM.......but not in the league you just showed. I have only had the stones to grind a cheap Poulan/craftsman or weedeaters, maybe it is time to step up. 

As always, enjoyed the show.

Chris


----------



## stinkbait (May 3, 2013)

I think this is the drum you need


----------



## Mastermind (May 3, 2013)

stinkbait said:


> I think this is the drum you need



G4500 right?


----------



## stinkbait (May 3, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> G4500 right?



Yeah. It's all the same redmax, zenoah, earthquake, and so on. You could just modify the plastic work drive to accept the rim splines. It doesn't have to be perfect to turn and pump oil.


----------



## Hedgerow (May 3, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> I sure have. When I first started porting at saws I ground the piss out of a bunch of Wildthangs. That helped me understand what helped and what hurt without ruining expensive saws.
> 
> Your thoughts and mine are the same on this. I do wonder how .325 7 pin would be though.



I'd stick with the 3/8 LP... .325 would work against that little fella wearing a 16 or 18" bar...
With the advent of the new PS3 from stihl, no reason to have to go .325 for good cutters anymore...


----------



## stinkbait (May 3, 2013)

Hedgerow said:


> I'd stick with the 3/8 LP... .325 would work against that little fella wearing a 16 or 18" bar...
> With the advent of the new PS3 from stihl, no reason to have to go .325 for good cutters anymore...



The PS3 is chisel lp right? Do all stihl dealers carry that?:msp_confused:


----------



## Mastermind (May 3, 2013)

stinkbait said:


> The PS3 is chisel lp right? Do all stihl dealers carry that?:msp_confused:



They don't around here.....the bastards.


----------



## Mastermind (May 3, 2013)

Hedgerow said:


> I'd stick with the 3/8 LP... .325 would work against that little fella wearing a 16 or 18" bar...
> With the advent of the new PS3 from stihl, no reason to have to go .325 for good cutters anymore...



Yeah........I'm sure you are right. :msp_thumbup:


----------



## stinkbait (May 3, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> They don't around here.....the bastards.



I'm gonna have to call around and see if the two dealers here have any.


----------



## Trailtrimmer (May 3, 2013)

Hedgerow said:


> I'd stick with the 3/8 LP... .325 would work against that little fella wearing a 16 or 18" bar...
> With the advent of the new PS3 from stihl, no reason to have to go .325 for good cutters anymore...



Exactly why I grabbed the GZ4000 and not the 4500. Slightly larger spacing between teeth than .325 for a couple less cutters to sharpen and to dig in to slow it more.


----------



## Hedgerow (May 3, 2013)

stinkbait said:


> The PS3 is chisel lp right? Do all stihl dealers carry that?:msp_confused:



No... They're stuck in their semi-chisel ways mostly...
But they're happy to order you an expensive loop of it...
:amazed:

But run a loop of it side by side with a loop of semi, and you'll look more like this...
:big_smile:


----------



## palbin (May 3, 2013)

What about Stihl MS200, 020, MS200T etc - I have one of each of 
these - they are absolutely splendid for what they are intended for 
(i.e., trimmin logs with 12 inch bar and 3/8 lp chain sort of ... .)

PS. I have two 0.325 conversion kits but have decided not to use 
them "until further notice" ... . I could sell one cheaply ... . Already 
with a 12 inch bar and 3/8 lp these saws must be givin a fair chance 
to rev correctly ...  .


----------



## Chris-PA (May 3, 2013)

6 X 0.365 = 2.190

7 X 0.325 = 2.275

That's less than a 4% increase in chain speed. I guess you could use a 0.325 chain that takes a bigger bite, otherwise it's not worth the expense to me - the sprockets for those are pricey.


----------



## Mastermind (May 3, 2013)

palbin said:


> What about Stihl MS200, 020, MS200T etc - I have one of each of
> these - they are absolutely splendid for what they are intended for
> (i.e., trimmin logs with 12 inch bar and 3/8 lp chain sort of ... .)



The rear handled 200 is a great saw that I'm comfortable using.......the top handle is a saw I only use when marking logs for bucking into firewood and lopping a few limbs. 

Jon though loves the top handle. 

For the money.........this RedMax is tits.


----------



## Hedgerow (May 3, 2013)

Chris-PA said:


> 6 X 0.365 = 2.190
> 
> 7 X 0.325 = 2.275
> 
> That's less than a 4% increase in chain speed. I guess you could use a 0.325 chain that takes a bigger bite, otherwise it's not worth the expense to me - the sprockets for those are pricey.



There's even more to it than that... Tooth geometry and chip clearing ability is important...
Though I've never compared good lo pro to good 325 side by side on the same saw...
I guess I aught to shut up till I do...
Got an ole' wood boss in .325 I could run a little test with I guess...
:msp_confused:


----------



## thomas1 (May 3, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> Heavier load in the first cut only slows it up .4 seconds.....
> 
> [video=youtube;hd51WmvdrVQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hd51WmvdrVQ&feature=youtu.be[/video]



That saw seems to be a lot faster than the one Brad ported.


----------



## Mastermind (May 3, 2013)

Hedgerow said:


> There's even more to it than that... Tooth geometry and chip clearing ability is important...
> Though I've never compared good lo pro to good 325 side by side on the same saw...
> I guess I aught to shut up till I do...
> Got an ole' wood boss in .325 I could run a little test with I guess...
> :msp_confused:



I'm as interested in chain right now as I was in port work a few years ago. Let me know of any testing you do.......I'm all ears.


----------



## Mastermind (May 3, 2013)

thomas1 said:


> That saw seems to be a lot faster than the one Brad ported.



It probably took me over twice as long........

I thought long and hard before doing any grinding.


----------



## Hedgerow (May 3, 2013)

thomas1 said:


> That saw seems to be a lot faster than the one Brad ported.



That's cause it was cutting Balsa wood...
Punky/ rotten Balsa wood....

Keeps us ADHD fella's from losing interest during the cut...
:msp_thumbup:


----------



## thomas1 (May 3, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> Exactly.
> 
> The Dolmar 420 is on the bench now.......the 5100 drum fits it just right.



I think there may be a shim/washer required for the drum to work correctly, I don't remember if it comes on the 5100 or not.

That reminds me, that's the other reason I was saving that 510, for the parts to swap onto my dad's 421. Can you save those parts for me?


----------



## thomas1 (May 3, 2013)

Hedgerow said:


> That's cause it was cutting Balsa wood...
> Punky/ rotten Balsa wood....
> 
> Keeps us ADHD fella's from losing interest during the cut...
> :msp_thumbup:



I've noticed that about his vids.


----------



## Mastermind (May 3, 2013)

thomas1 said:


> I think there may be a shim/washer required for the drum to work correctly, I don't remember if it comes on the 5100 or not.
> 
> That reminds me, that's the other reason I was saving that 510, for the parts to swap onto my dad's 421. Can you save those parts for me?



Correct on the washer.......no on the other. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Mastermind (May 3, 2013)

thomas1 said:


> I've noticed that about his vids.



I loled....


----------



## thomas1 (May 3, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> Correct on the washer.......no on the other. :hmm3grin2orange:



Kudos to you. :msp_wink:


----------



## cmarti (May 3, 2013)

thomas1 said:


> That saw seems to be a lot faster than the one Brad ported.



Guess whos back, back again
Shadys back, tell a friend......
:msp_ohmy:


----------



## Mastermind (May 3, 2013)

thomas1 said:


> Kudos to you. :msp_wink:



Kudos to you too Brody. :msp_thumbup:


----------



## Trailtrimmer (May 3, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> For the money.........this RedMax is tits.



Tits are good!

That's kind of how I looked at it. A ported GZ4000 should be faster than a stock MS201 with a tail and for the same dollars with only a slight weight penalty. The 3800 should do pretty well too I would guess.


----------



## Mastermind (May 3, 2013)

Trailtrimmer said:


> Tits are good!
> 
> That's kind of how I looked at it. A ported GZ4000 should be faster than a stock MS201 with a tail and for the same dollars with only a slight weight penalty. The 3800 should do pretty well too I would guess.



Yes.......I like me some tits.


----------



## stinkbait (May 3, 2013)

I'll try to get together a chain comparison vid with the 45cc earthquake.

3 cuts each in the same stick

3/8 lp 6-tooth
3/8 lp 7-tooth
3/8 7-t00th
3/8 8-tooth
.325 7-tooth
.325 8-tooth

Then maybe I could swap all the stuff to the 38cc saw too to see how it does.


----------



## Mastermind (May 3, 2013)

stinkbait said:


> I'll try to get together a chain comparison vid with the 45cc earthquake.
> 
> 3 cuts each in the same stick
> 
> ...



Time.......stuff like that takes time.


----------



## Hedgerow (May 3, 2013)

stinkbait said:


> I'll try to get together a chain comparison vid with the 45cc earthquake.
> 
> 3 cuts each in the same stick
> 
> ...



Get a good 8x8 or 10x10 knot free cant of poplar... It don't take much to add a couple 10ths to a cut...
Ruining your DATA!!!

Never argue with the DATA...
But it's gotta be good DATA...
No junk science allowed...
:spam:


----------



## thomas1 (May 3, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> Yes.......I like me some tits.



Is that why you grew yours out?


----------



## stinkbait (May 3, 2013)

Hedgerow said:


> Get a good 8x8 or 10x10 knot free cant of poplar... It don't take much to add a couple 10ths to a cut...
> Ruining your DATA!!!
> 
> Never argue with the DATA...
> ...




I'll save a piece of cant from the heritage festival tomorrow. I would try to pull it off tomorrow, but I don't think I have everything I need to do the test.


----------



## stinkbait (May 3, 2013)

I don't know if I can do a 3/8 8-tooth comparison after thinking about it. Do they make a 8-tooth 3/8 for small 7 spline drums?


----------



## Mastermind (May 3, 2013)

thomas1 said:


> Is that why you grew yours out?


----------



## Trailtrimmer (May 3, 2013)

Mastermind said:


>



Speak for yourself....


----------



## Mastermind (May 3, 2013)

Trailtrimmer said:


> Speak for yourself....



Pics? :msp_ohmy:


----------



## Trailtrimmer (May 3, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> Pics? :msp_ohmy:


----------



## Trx250r180 (May 3, 2013)




----------



## Mastermind (May 3, 2013)

Trailtrimmer said:


>



Yeah Glen.........you belong in the off topic section with the rest of us crazies.


----------



## cmarti (May 3, 2013)

Well, the saw ran well......


----------



## stinkbait (May 3, 2013)

This thread's shot.


----------



## Hedgerow (May 3, 2013)

stinkbait said:


> This thread's shot.



It's been milked for all it's worth...



Carry on...


----------



## Mastermind (May 3, 2013)

Hell no this thread ain't shot. 

The Dolmar is going in wood in a few minutes...... :msp_thumbup:


----------



## Majorpayne (May 3, 2013)

Mastermind said:


>



If I had the money I would get a boob job. Be nice to have your own nice tits.


----------



## Hedgerow (May 3, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> Hell no this thread ain't shot.
> 
> The Dolmar is going in wood in a few minutes...... :msp_thumbup:



Well it better come through with a 6.4 or better...
For the sake of Dolmars everywhere...
There's a lot riding on it's teeny little shoulders...


----------



## Mastermind (May 3, 2013)

Hedgerow said:


> Well it better come through with a 6.4 or better...
> For the sake of Dolmars everywhere...
> There's a lot riding on it's teeny little shoulders...



Same bar and chain of course........the wood probably work hardened while we were in the shop though..... :msp_ohmy:


----------



## Hedgerow (May 3, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> Same bar and chain of course........the wood probably work hardened while we were in the shop though..... :msp_ohmy:



Hell... It probably sweated 4 or 5% of it's moisture worrying about someone laying the Dolmar to it....
Go put it out of it's misery already...


----------



## Mastermind (May 3, 2013)

Hedgerow said:


> Hell... It probably sweated 4 or 5% of it's moisture worrying about someone laying the Dolmar to it....
> Go put it out of it's misery already...



Oh hell........Jon mixed up the lines.........gas all over the bench......... :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Majorpayne (May 3, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> Oh hell........Jon mixed up the lines.........gas all over the bench......... :hmm3grin2orange:



I hope Jon has broad shoulders carrying all that blame around.


----------



## Trx250r180 (May 3, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> Oh hell........Jon mixed up the lines.........gas all over the bench......... :hmm3grin2orange:



i usually do that with bar oil splitting the cases


----------



## fastLeo151 (May 3, 2013)

Its been a while since I last asked, has any one ported a 421 yet? I have been seriously thinking it over and I just need pushed a little


----------



## Mastermind (May 3, 2013)

fastLeo151 said:


> Its been a while since I last asked, has any one ported a 421 yet? I have been seriously thinking it over and I just need pushed a little



Pushed...... 



The video is uploading.......and the rain has started.


----------



## Mastermind (May 3, 2013)

Well the Dolmar ain't quite as quick as the RedMax...........not bad though.


----------



## Hedgerow (May 3, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> Well the Dolmar ain't quite as quick as the RedMax...........not bad though.
> 
> [video=youtube;9LbebS7nmes]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9LbebS7nmes&feature=youtu.be[/video]



Get me a screwdriver, we'll fix that right now!!!


----------



## Mastermind (May 3, 2013)

Hedgerow said:


> Get me a screwdriver, we'll fix that right now!!!



Too fat?


----------



## Hedgerow (May 3, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> Too fat?



No... Just can't have the red max beating the Dolmar...
Wind that beeeotch tight!!!


----------



## thomas1 (May 3, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> Well the Dolmar ain't quite as quick as the RedMax...........not bad though.
> 
> [video=youtube;9LbebS7nmes]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9LbebS7nmes&feature=youtu.be[/video]



That one looks faster than the one Brad ported.


----------



## Mastermind (May 3, 2013)

Hedgerow said:


> No... Just can't have the red max beating the Dolmar...
> Wind that beeeotch tight!!!



LOL......

I tried that.........it lost a little. :msp_unsure:


----------



## Mastermind (May 3, 2013)

I wanna grind a chain for em now. :cool2:


----------



## Trx250r180 (May 3, 2013)

was there a 241 vid posted allready ? ported ?


----------



## Hedgerow (May 3, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> LOL......
> 
> I tried that.........it lost a little. :msp_unsure:



Well crap... At least the Dolmar is covered in sexy...


----------



## 7sleeper (May 3, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> Exactly.
> 
> The Dolmar 420 is on the bench now.......the 5100 drum fits it just right.



That is not quite correct! You need a thin washer between clutch and drum so that you don't have any rubbing.

7


----------



## 7sleeper (May 3, 2013)

So what is the final verdict? Redmax first place followed by Stihl an Dolmar? How do you see it?

7


----------



## Trailtrimmer (May 3, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> I wanna grind a chain for em now. :cool2:



Should have been a bumperless one in the box too!


----------



## Mastermind (May 3, 2013)

trx250r180 said:


> was there a 241 vid posted allready ? ported ?



That video is on the hard drive of my crashed computer. :msp_unsure:



7sleeper said:


> So what is the final verdict? Redmax first place followed by Stihl an Dolmar? How do you see it?
> 
> 7



I do see it that way. You are correct on the thin washer too. 



Trailtrimmer said:


> Should have been a bumperless one in the box too!



Crap...........that's where that "extra" chain came from I sent to NY. :msp_ohmy:


----------



## Trailtrimmer (May 3, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> Crap...........that's where that "extra" chain came from I sent to NY. :msp_ohmy:



Aint no big thing, feel free grind the safety chain in any way you see fit. It's still not going to make the Dolmar faster than Maxi. 


It was a super close race. Fit and finish wise, the dolly just feels better, but Maxi must have an edge engine wise.


----------



## Mastermind (May 3, 2013)

Trailtrimmer said:


> Aint no big thing, feel free grind the safety chain in any way you see fit. It's still not going to make the Dolmar faster than Maxi.
> 
> 
> It was a super close race. Fit and finish wise, the dolly just feels better, but* Maxi must have an edge engine wise.*



It does. It's a well made Japanese engine. It has a domed piston and hemispherical combustion chamber, bottom fed quad transfers, it also has a 10mm spark plug that allows better plug placement. The strato ports give it a larger intake flow when added together as well. 

I ain't telling what I did to it either........


----------



## exSW (May 3, 2013)

Okay we know which ones fastest but which one is going to stay together the longest and do the most work with the least issues?


----------



## Hedgerow (May 3, 2013)

exSW said:


> Okay we know which ones fastest but which one is going to stay together the longest and do the most work with the least issues?



The one that's taken care of and cared for the best...
Aka, the Dolmar... Cause its the most like able...


----------



## Mastermind (May 3, 2013)

Hedgerow said:


> The one that's taken care of and cared for the best...
> Aka, the Dolmar... Cause its the most like able...



Next we weigh em.


----------



## Hedgerow (May 4, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> Next we weigh em.



Ok.... But it won't change my mind....
Just sayin...
:msp_rolleyes:


----------



## 166 (May 4, 2013)

The PS-420 is discontinued and replaced with the PS-421. New model has 2.2kW vs 2.0kW along with new cylinder, coil, new carb (Zama with full adjustments), new air filter, and the flat black hoods. New cylinder uses the CMR7A-5 10mm spark plug.

I know someone that wants a PS-421 ported.


----------



## fastLeo151 (May 4, 2013)

166 said:


> The PS-420 is discontinued and replaced with the PS-421. New model has 2.2kW vs 2.0kW along with new cylinder, coil, new carb (Zama with full adjustments), new air filter, and the flat black hoods. New cylinder uses the CMR7A-5 10mm spark plug.
> 
> I know someone that wants a PS-421 ported.



Yep, that would be me ....


----------



## 7sleeper (May 4, 2013)

If the 421 is included that would be interesting. But for average Joe the 420 seems to be king, after modding the red max.

7


----------



## MCW (May 4, 2013)

stinkbait said:


> Do they make a 8-tooth 3/8 for small 7 spline drums?



Um no. It would have to be a custom jobby.


----------



## Chris-PA (May 4, 2013)

The little RedMax saws are well though of by those who own them - and mine is not even a real RedMax but a Jenn Feng-McCulloch clone. They have been around a while and don't have a reputation for for being unreliable. The weakest part I've found is the rear rubber engine mount (it is a spring/rubber combination system), and I suspect they get damaged if you go gorilla on it when it gets pinched. There is a lot of plastic on the saw, but with a two piece mag case inside. It is a very well engineered saw, clearly designed by some folks who knew what they were doing and were not afraid to innovate - and they got it right. As a design engineer this is what appeals to me about the RedMax saws. 

I've found it a joy to use, it is light and well balanced. The fuel tank is small but it runs a long time anyway. Mine will never run like Randy's, but with a muffler mod it is no slouch.


----------



## bryanr2 (May 4, 2013)

thomas1 said:


> That one looks faster than the one Brad ported.




:monkey: I smell an agenda.

This thread should be on page 37 by the time I get back from UT Hospital. My mother-in-law called early this morning and told Kari that Walt had had two seizures- the second one lasted over 3 minutes. Before Kari could get there he had had a third. Paramedics were there loading him up. Kari wants me to bring the kids up there in case he continues to deteriorate.


----------



## Dan_in_WI (May 4, 2013)

bryanr2 said:


> :monkey: I smell an agenda.
> 
> This thread should be on page 37 by the time I get back from UT Hospital. My mother-in-law called early this morning and told Kari that Walt had had two seizures- the second one lasted over 3 minutes. Before Kari could get there he had had a third. Paramedics were there loading him up. Kari wants me to bring the kids up there in case he continues to deteriorate.



Sorry to hear that. Best wishes and God bless.


----------



## Mastermind (May 4, 2013)

bryanr2 said:


> :monkey: I smell an agenda.
> 
> This thread should be on page 37 by the time I get back from UT Hospital. My mother-in-law called early this morning and told Kari that Walt had had two seizures- the second one lasted over 3 minutes. Before Kari could get there he had had a third. Paramedics were there loading him up. Kari wants me to bring the kids up there in case he continues to deteriorate.



Hang tough for the family my friend.


----------



## LegDeLimber (May 4, 2013)

3/8 x 7 rim? 
I bought these rims probably a dozen or so years back.
The 2 Power Mate on the left appear to have a hole diameter
of around .800-ish at the bottom of the splines.
(cant see too well up close with the contacts I'm currently wearing)

I cut that clutch spur around the time I got the rims.
I may have one somewhere that fits the small spline diameter
and yeah, my vision was a lot better back then.


----------



## Dan_in_WI (May 4, 2013)

LegDeLimber said:


> The 2 Power Mate on the left appear to have a hole diameter
> of around .800-ish at the bottom of the splines.
> (cant see too well up close with the contacts I'm currently wearing)









Are you aware that the two pointy things above the caliper rail are for inside measurement? No need to eyeball it.


----------



## dl5205 (May 4, 2013)

Dan_in_WI said:


> Are you aware that the two pointy things above the caliper rail are for inside measurement? No need to eyeball it.



I'd think it'd be tricky to get a 'true' diameter on a SEVEN spline with calipers, whether you use the innies or the outies.


----------



## Dan_in_WI (May 4, 2013)

dl5205 said:


> I'd think it'd be tricky to get a 'true' diameter on a SEVEN spline with calipers, whether you use the innies or the outies.



Measure the round ID and call it A. Measure round ID to spline and call it B.

2*B-A

Easy peasy.


----------



## jughead500 (May 4, 2013)

Ordering a Ryobi Chain Adjuster and Spare Muffler for a Muffler mod for my Craftsman Redmax.Still haven't gotten to use it yet but will later today on a Big oak Limb that crushed the Splitrail Fence at work. I think I'm going to like the little booger.:msp_thumbup:


----------



## LegDeLimber (May 4, 2013)

sorry guys, I've been awake since Fri morn (major knee pain problems)
and my brain is a tad fuzzy at this point. 

Just figured that since the center holes look to be maybe 3/16 difference, then just getting within hand grenade range
would be close enough to call it on the large or small category.

Was just thinking that if the hub size looks like it might be what's needed
then I'd check to see if I could rustle some up, if someone was in need.


----------



## palbin (May 4, 2013)

From what I have learned (which admittely could be little or 
otherwise insufficient  ) it is Stihl MS200 020 etc which rule 
in this saw (size) segment ... . I got a bunch of them following
advice from a (more) professional neighbour - and have never
regretted it ... . 

Please tell me what these other saws that are discussed here 
are better at    ???


----------



## Eccentric (May 4, 2013)

bryanr2 said:


> :monkey: I smell an agenda.
> 
> This thread should be on page 37 by the time I get back from UT Hospital. My mother-in-law called early this morning and told Kari that Walt had had two seizures- the second one lasted over 3 minutes. Before Kari could get there he had had a third. Paramedics were there loading him up. Kari wants me to bring the kids up there in case he continues to deteriorate.



Sorry to hear that Steven. Take care of Kari, her mom, and the kids during this tough time. Praying for you brother. Screw chainsaws and other unimportant stuff. It'll all be here when you get back.


----------



## bryanr2 (May 5, 2013)

4:32AM Sunday. My brother and I just got home from UT Hospital. Walt had a total of 7 seizures before the Paramedics got him to the ER. The Doctors have had him incubated/ unconscious and he has been on a ventilator with a tube stuck down his throat all day. They ordered a MRI between 12-2am and we will have the results this morning when the Sunday Doctor comes in. He is now in the ICU with a Nurse staying in the room. Mid afternoon his blood pressure and heart rate tanked but they got him stabilized. I'll be headed back in a couple hours to hear what the Doctor has to say on the scan. Very rough day. Thanks for the PMs guys. Although I have not met many of you in person, I feel very close to many of you and cherish your friendships. Whoever would have thought "online friends"?


----------



## 7sleeper (May 5, 2013)

bryanr2 said:


> 4:32AM Sunday. My brother and I just got home from UT Hospital. Walt had a total of 7 seizures before the Paramedics got him to the ER. The Doctors have had him incubated/ unconscious and he has been on a ventilator with a tube stuck down his throat all day. They ordered a MRI between 12-2am and we will have the results this morning when the Sunday Doctor comes in. He is now in the ICU with a Nurse staying in the room. Mid afternoon his blood pressure and heart rate tanked but they got him stabilized. I'll be headed back in a couple hours to hear what the Doctor has to say on the scan. Very rough day. Thanks for the PMs guys. Although I have not met many of you in person, I feel very close to many of you and cherish your friendships. Whoever would have thought "online friends"?



Good luck and prayers sent! 

7


----------



## Trailtrimmer (May 5, 2013)

palbin said:


> From what I have learned (which admittely could be little or
> otherwise insufficient  ) it is Stihl MS200 020 etc which rule
> in this saw (size) segment ... . I got a bunch of them following
> advice from a (more) professional neighbour - and have never
> ...



It's simply cost of entry for me. I can buy a gz4000 for $300 to my door. 9.5lbs and 2.4hp stock. For a $300 round trip to TN it will eat a MS200's lunch.


----------



## Mastermind (May 5, 2013)

Trailtrimmer said:


> It's simply cost of entry for me. I can buy a gz4000 for $300 to my door. 9.5lbs and 2.4hp stock. For a $300 round trip to TN it will eat a MS200's lunch.



It sure will. And very well made. 

:msp_thumbup:


----------



## cambl (May 5, 2013)

*GZ4000 intake*

Did the mods to the GZ4000 have anything to do with this?


----------



## Mastermind (May 5, 2013)

cambl said:


> Did the mods to the GZ4000 have anything to do with this?



Normally I tell all I do to an engine. 

I've sorta quit doing that lately because there was some folks saying I should do this....or shouldn't do that while they sat in their chairs farting. 

Give me a call..........


----------



## Majorpayne (May 5, 2013)

Thanks Sawtroll for putting us in the dark.


----------



## Mastermind (May 5, 2013)

Majorpayne said:


> Thanks Sawtroll for putting us in the dark.



Well it wasn't just that. 

Expressing my thoughts on what I think makes a serious runner sometimes pits my ideas against the "normal" lines of thinking and puts me in a position that I feel I need to defend.

I don't like the fussing, and the "us against them" type of environment that can get going when these disagreements begin. 

I'll gladly share my thoughts and ideas on the phone or through emails..........I'm just stepping back from the other stuff.


----------



## Majorpayne (May 5, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> Well it wasn't just that.
> 
> Expressing my thoughts on what I think makes a serious runner sometimes pits my ideas against the "normal" lines of thinking and puts me in a position that I feel I need to defend.
> 
> ...



I love reading build threads but I am not going to bother you with questions. I think I only talked to you by phone once when you had my saw. I figure your time is too valuable to talk to my dumb ass on a phone.


----------



## Mastermind (May 5, 2013)

Majorpayne said:


> I love reading build threads but I am not going to bother you with questions. I think I only talked to you by phone once when you had my saw. I figure your time is too valuable to talk to my dumb ass on a phone.



I'm not going to stop doing build threads. Lately we've just been too busy. I'll post pics of the work but the timing numbers I'll leave out.......


----------



## MCW (May 5, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> I've sorta quit doing that lately because there was some folks saying I should do this....or shouldn't do that while they sat in their chairs farting.



If it was me farting I'd do it different. Next time try to lift your left buttcheek off the chair a bit. You'll get far better resonance off the vinyl and much applause.


----------



## DSS (May 5, 2013)

MCW said:


> If it was me farting I'd do it different. Next time try to lift your left buttcheek off the chair a bit. You'll get far better resonance off the vinyl and much applause.




So you're one of these guys who go for volume over accuracy. 

Must be an Oz thing.


----------



## Mastermind (May 5, 2013)

DSS said:


> So you're one of these guys who go for volume over accuracy.
> 
> Must be an Oz thing.



Should my farts be lumpy? Or is that just a Canadian thing? :msp_sneaky:


----------



## wap13 (May 5, 2013)

Did you ever get a chance to get weights? Or did I miss that?

I know youre going on vacation and got many irons in the fire, just wanted to make sure I didnt overlook it.


----------



## Mastermind (May 5, 2013)

wap13 said:


> Did you ever get a chance to get weights? Or did I miss that?
> 
> I know youre going on vacation and got many irons in the fire, just wanted to make sure I didnt overlook it.



Thanks for reminding me. Both of those saws are drained of fluids and ready to go in a box.......we'll weigh them first. :msp_thumbup:


----------



## bryanr2 (May 5, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> I'm not going to stop doing build threads. Lately we've just been too busy. I'll post pics of the work but the timing numbers I'll leave out.......




IN MASTERMIND WE TRUST!


----------



## Philbert (May 6, 2013)

(Don't feel like you have to tinker with the cruise ship . . . )

Philbert


----------



## MCW (May 6, 2013)

DSS said:


> So you're one of these guys who go for volume over accuracy.
> 
> Must be an Oz thing.



Accuracy only takes precedence over volume if your farts have lumps in them.

If gaseous emissions only then volume will ALWAYS win, closely followed by aroma.


----------



## DSS (May 6, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> Should my farts be lumpy? Or is that just a Canadian thing? :msp_sneaky:




Either or. The main thing is to enjoy them.


----------



## brokenbudget (May 6, 2013)

MCW said:


> Accuracy only takes precedence over volume if your farts have lumps in them.
> 
> If gaseous emissions only then volume will ALWAYS win, closely followed by aroma.



they sound cooler if you sit still and let them mega phone out the top of the back of yer pants.
cool sounding always trumps volume.


----------



## MCW (May 6, 2013)

brokenbudget said:


> they sound cooler if you sit still and let them mega phone out the top of the back of yer pants.
> cool sounding always trumps volume.



This can end in tears though. Tears as in crying and tears as in ripped paper.


----------



## DSS (May 6, 2013)

MCW said:


> This can end in tears though. Tears as in crying and tears as in ripped paper.




A lot of threads end in tears, as in crying, around here.


----------



## cmarti (May 6, 2013)

DSS said:


> A lot of threads end in tears, as in crying, around here.



Would catalyitic boxers lower emissions?:dunno:


----------



## MCW (May 6, 2013)

cmarti said:


> Would catalyitic boxers lower emissions?:dunno:



I think that running an explosive gas throuh a red hot catalytic converter could be a concern.


----------



## 7sleeper (May 6, 2013)

MCW said:


> I think that running an explosive gas throuh a red hot catalytic converter could be a concern.



Isn't that what is generally known as _*afterburner*_!

7


----------



## Mastermind (May 6, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> Thanks for reminding me. Both of those saws are drained of fluids and ready to go in a box.......we'll weigh them first. :msp_thumbup:



Dammit........Jon had the Dolmar in the box already. 


Surely someone else can weigh one......


May your gaseous emissions be dry today. :msp_thumbup:


----------



## thomas1 (May 6, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> Dammit........Jon had the Dolmar in the box already.
> 
> 
> Surely someone else can weigh one......
> ...



I'd say weigh the box, but for a true comparison the fluids should be drained.


----------



## medoysas (May 6, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> He's a bet wetting midget........pay him no mind. :hmm3grin2orange:
> 
> 
> 
> This 420 will be ported in a few days. :msp_thumbup:


 Dolmar muffler mode gain?

I have a dolmar ps420c , ps32c and a small ps221 ad a mac xtreme 3.4 , ps221 is made in japan and the mccullough it is made in itali bi Husqvarna thei stop the prodaction and close the factori...thei make the new macs i sweden now...i did muffler mode to ps42c and ps32c ... i did not open the hi end yet what is the gain in hp? and if someone have ani opinion on the mac...it will bi aprisieted ps32c rans jast fine as it is with out the karb ajastmant....


----------



## cmarti (May 6, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> Dammit........May your gaseous emissions be dry today. :msp_thumbup:



If your farts are lumpy are you set toooo rich? :dunno:


----------



## Mastermind (May 6, 2013)

I had Jon remove the Dolly for weights and measures. He cussed a little but........... :msp_wink:

The RedMax...... 9 lbs, 10.6 ozs





The 420....... 10 lbs, 10.8 ozs





And a Dolmar 5100S 12 lbs, 3.4 ozs


----------



## thomas1 (May 6, 2013)

How do the others start compared to the 420? I know the determining factor in my purchase was my dad's shoulder injury, the quick jerking motion of a regular saw is a no-go.


----------



## Majorpayne (May 6, 2013)

Tell him to nip it in the bud or his ass is shark bait.


----------



## Mastermind (May 6, 2013)

thomas1 said:


> How do the others start compared to the 420? I know the determining factor in my purchase was my dad's shoulder injury, the quick jerking motion of a regular saw is a no-go.



They all started easily even after raising compression. I don't notice that sort of stuff much........but if I had an injured shoulder I would consider an easy-start version.


----------



## Trailtrimmer (May 6, 2013)

Now if I only knew the true weight of a 346xp OE so I could tell if this adventure down the CAD road is worth it.


----------



## Mastermind (May 6, 2013)

Trailtrimmer said:


> Now if I only knew the true weight of a 346xp OE so I could tell if this adventure down the CAD road is worth it.



I would say you made a good choice in the RedMax. It does have a bit more vibration than the Dolly but it's lighter and a bit faster.


----------



## Mastermind (Jan 18, 2014)

Fixed the vids.


----------



## bryanr2 (Jan 18, 2014)

I knew my memory was missing on that Redmax model when I mentioned this thread in the other.


----------



## windthrown (Jan 19, 2014)

Well, so sad that the MM ported 241 stuff was lost.

Have you ported an Earthquake that is equivalent to the GZ4000?


----------



## fuzz1500 (Jan 19, 2014)

I had fun reading through this thread !!


----------



## Mastermind (Jan 19, 2014)

windthrown said:


> Well, so sad that the MM ported 241 stuff was lost.
> 
> Have you ported an Earthquake that is equivalent to the GZ4000?



I've never seen an Earthquake....


----------



## Chris-PA (Jan 19, 2014)

windthrown said:


> Well, so sad that the MM ported 241 stuff was lost.
> 
> Have you ported an Earthquake that is equivalent to the GZ4000?


The Earthquake is not equivalent to the GZ4000, rather to the non-strato G3800. Same chassis construction.


----------



## milkman (Jan 19, 2014)

Dam, this thread runs out just when we get to the good part, EARTHQUAKE.


----------



## windthrown (Jan 19, 2014)

I only mentioned Earthquake saws b/c of all the really insanely long threads on several forums about guys buying them up for really cheap on Ebay. Seems that the endless supply of $50 defective and returned Earthquakes has dried up now though (90% of them going to chainsaw forum geeks by the 2s and 3s). I thought for a second there that the Earthies might be worth looking at... if they were based on the GZ4k and if MM had dolled one up. Apparently not.

There is an amusing thread on another forum where TBone built a Chicom 361 for cheap with mostly knock-off parts. Seems to run well. I have to wonder if there are enough Chicom 241 parts out there to paste together a 40cc TB241 CM saw (CM: ChicoM).


----------

